# Adding sth to a post



## Itisi

Hello

When I do a cut-and-paste of something in the WR Dictionary, I find it impossible to add anything else in the post after that.   Anything I try to enter goes into the box formatting of the dictionary entry.  I hope my explanation is clear...

Also, the cut-and-pasted dictionary entry looks clunky, but that's another matter...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

If you click the "Toggle BB code" on the top right of the editor bar you can see the BB tags that wrap the text you've pasted.
If you type something below the closing tag,  you're fine.


----------



## Magazine

Where is the toggle bb code ?

Wait, I found it.

However, if I click on that I only get this:

Oh , great, now it doesn't work...well, never mind I guess.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Magazine said:


> now it doesn't work


It does for me. I just need to press ENTER and move the cursor down until it's below the [/TABLE] tag outside the formatting grid.


----------



## Magazine

Paulfromitaly said:


> It does for me. I just need to press ENTER and move the cursor down until it's below the [/TABLE] tag outside the formatting grid.


What and where is the table tag. What is the formatting grid. 

Please talk to me as if I were an idiot. I mean it, simple please. I have no idea what you are talking about .


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Magazine said:


> What and where is the table tag. What is the formatting grid.


The layout of the WR dictionary is built as a table, so when you copy and paste an entry from the dictionary, you actually paste a section of a table.
BB codes

As you can see, a table uses its own BBcode tags.
If you move the cursor out of the table tags, that is, below the closing tag  [/TABLE], you can enter your text outside the table.


----------



## Magazine

Paul, I probably didn't explain myself well.

I am writing a post...send the post. Then I remember something I would like to add to he post. So I write something on a new post and want to add it to the old one.
That is not possible now



> I will try to add this to the post above.



I can't add the above quoted box to the post above.

Well, I did it.


----------



## Magazine

> I will try to add this to the post above.
> 
> I can't add the above quoted box to the post above.



However, before one could just delete this as it was not sent , now this is not possible, so you have a lot of post ...makes no sense at all. 
If something works why change it?


----------



## Peterdg

I'm sorry, but I really don't understand what you are trying to do or what does not work.


Magazine said:


> I can't add the above quoted box to the post above.


To which "post above"? #5?  You cannot add to #5 because it is more than 24 hours old.


----------



## Magazine

Peterdg said:


> I'm sorry, but I really don't understand what you are trying to do or what does not work.
> 
> To which "post above"? #5?  You cannot add to #5 because it is more than 24 hours old.


I actually did add it. 

Anyway, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Magazine said:


> I am writing a post...send the post. Then I remember something I would like to add to he post. So I write something on a new post and want to add it to the old one.
> That is not possible now


That's EDITING a post and it is possible within 24 hours of the publication. 
If you want to modify a post you have already published, you can EDIT it. You don't need to write a new one. 
Users cannot merge their posts. It's not a new setting, it's always been that way.


----------



## Loob

Magazine, are you talking about editing a post to add a quote?

I think I've always done that by:
- using "Quote" or "Reply" to put the quote into a new draft post
- copying the contents of the draft post and pasting them into the post I'm editing
- deleting the draft post.

There may be an easier way to do it now.


----------



## Magazine

I finally got it, thanks !


----------

